

B&N prepping new tablet with 'revolutionary screen technology' - bane
http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-33198_7-57473877-286/b-n-prepping-new-tablet-with-revolutionary-screen-technology/?tag=postrtcol;FD.posts

======
Toshio
We certainly hope it will be powered by a Linux kernel.

